# Welcome To Simons Mill - April 2014



## mockingbird (Apr 15, 2014)

*The Last Explore Of The Mockingbird Tour*

So with the Mockingbird tour almost over and two of my crew decided to call it quits, I was left with "The Mole Miner" and "Cunningplan" leading the way, yet again another mill after the fun of the first, an me rather shockingly enjoying it!
Rumour/History has it this was a working mill turned museum until a family dispute ended the functionality of it being a museum, now lays derelict next to a rather beautiful waterfall (if im not mistaken) so with only one way down, we made the drop.

Yet again I was surprised how much I loved it inside here, despite it being one big room with nature coming in, its rather beautiful to see the colours mixed in with dried leafs, an it certainly made the tour far more enjoyable knocking this place off the list, I had seen Cunningplans shots and decided it was marked on my list to see.

So here is Simons Mill im sure Cunningplan will add better shots/more accurate history than myself. - He does love his mills  Also sorry for the massive delay been so busy exploring/working and man flu its hard to keep up with what I have put up whats next and so fourth. 
I have a backlog of places, which I shall get round to!

Enjoy!


IMGP6129 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6130 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6131 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6136 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6138 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6139 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6140 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6143 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6148 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6152 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6155 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6156 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6166 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6164 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6167 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6182 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6180 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


Sad to say the tour was over really, so that is why im doing another with more locations all ready to go!
Also more locations uploaded soon, some solo and some with the mad cat that is "Catmandoo". 

Cheers for looking!


----------



## MrDan (Apr 15, 2014)

Some real nice shots there, I especially like #10


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice find again and great photography as usual mate. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Boooom!! Mockingbird strikes again! 
Beautiful photos.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 15, 2014)

super work as always mate thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 15, 2014)

mocking has done a great job with his photos again and not bad with the history. Using my 10/20 here for the fist time, I will try and fill in a few gaps.
This time the river was down a little but still not down enough to walk across, so it was the steep bank entrance and exit for us. Again these young city types are not used to banks and I was first down and first back up. (When you live with a mountain behind your back garden you get quite used to it  )

A set of the two mills cane be found here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157642863616254/











what is left of the old museum sign




















That's all from me


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cracking images from both of you,this mill never fails to amaze me so much history here.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lovely pics Mockingbird! Great looking place!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great little place, the colours are wonderful!
Thanks for sharing both of you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 15, 2014)

another cracking mill.with great photos to accompany the..Top notch mate.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheers everyone! Glad you all like it


----------



## billygroat (Apr 15, 2014)

Breathtaking!


----------



## smiler (Apr 15, 2014)

Now that is nice, I hate the pair you, bloody good pics though, Many Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 15, 2014)

Whoa! Fantastic shots mate! 
Looks a great location, but you should be proud to have any one of them hung on a wall! Keep it up!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone much appreciated! im sure my next tour will be just as good with more places  but thanks for the comments on this, took me awhile especially with cunningplan wanting me to hurry an dish them out


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 17, 2014)

Great colour for these shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## pmpps (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi All,
Nice gem, has anyone got a plan of the place please 
pmpps


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 15, 2014)

pmpps said:


> Hi All,
> Nice gem, has anyone got a plan of the place please
> pmpps



From mockingbird and me "sorry thats not how it works around here"


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

fabulous place and good pics and report


----------

